# --->>>Cm7 Nightly's Build's Discussion & Thoughts<<<---



## t0dbld (Aug 14, 2011)

Please use this thread for all your discussion about the Nightly builds for CM7 for the Atrix.​_*It is important to note that Nightly Builds are not for most Users*_
*Things to know about Nightly Builds:*​
*Not Stable releases*

*Will have bugs / issues*

*Not intended to be used as main everyday ROM*

*Are not Fully Supported like Stable Releases*

*Should not be used by people that are not Masters of ADB*

*You Should be comfortable enough to recover from soft bricks On your OWN*

*90% chance you will be wipping your data (factory reset) at some point and time*

DO NOT REPORT ISSUES ON NIGHTLIES ON THE BUG TRACKER
Nightly builds can be found here:
http://download.cyan...?device=olympus​


----------



## rskyline (Feb 13, 2012)

I think that atrix forum is abandoned totally lol

Enviado desde mi Atrix™ 4G CM7 Nightly


----------



## Zelorin (Nov 24, 2012)

Well I am stuck with this phone for quite some time, I have made the best of it, I am currently using a AOKP Jelly Bean rom. I used the normal CM7 Nightly builds for a few months, No issues with them really, I just wanted ICS or Jelly Bean.


----------

